# Some nice drakes!



## TheSwamper (Apr 25, 2004)

We managed to boat some nice drakes this weekend!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Nice work. I must admit I would be pulling the trigger and not know what the heck I am shooting at. 

What kind of ducks are they?


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

nice work - thanks for posting!


----------



## Wld Fowl (May 29, 2006)

I use to think Eiders were ugly but those drakes have a really cool looking head on them.

Nice pics,
Ryan


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice birds and great pics.
Good work,
Dan


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

I believe they are EIDER a drake coot or a drake hen merganzer? I might be wrong though.

Nice ducks.


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

Gooseguy,
You are wrong, looks to be eiders and white winged scoter. Good Eatin.


----------



## TheSwamper (Apr 25, 2004)

Ha ha! :lol:

There are eider, white wing scoter and black scoter in the pics.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Coots actually taste better.


----------



## austin_bv11 (Dec 9, 2007)

what is the best gun to use for a duck and goose hunting 12 16 or 20 gage


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

Sasha and Abby said:


> Coots actually taste better.


 you eat coot? uke:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I think he was just joking...those sea ducks aren't known for their table fare. I've never eaten any, just heard.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

I was joking. I have never seen sea ducks, therefore I have no idea what they are. The post before me identified them as Eiders. I couldn't pass up the opportunity to use the stupid EIDER joke that my dad has used for years.

None the less, neat pictures. It would be fun to try sea waterfowl hunting.


----------

